# Confused!



## pollybrown123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi there,
My first cycle of IVF resulted in a BFN and we have the follow up consultation in a few weeks time to hopefully find out why.  My DH and I have discussed the possibility of using donor eggs and we are both open to this idea but I have a few questions which I hope someone can answer...

Do you have to be under 35 to be an egg recipient or is it just if you are donating eggs
Where do I register my interest for this?  Is it with the consultant?

Thanks guys
Polly x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The recipient can be much older but ther egg donor or egg sharer have to be under 35. I would discuss it with your consultant at your next appointment, or hopefully some of the other ladies that have used DE can help you.  From reading on FF clinics aborad can be quicker and sometimes cheaper.

Best of Luck
L xx


----------

